# Rom tutorial? Please help.



## Reannimated (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to make a droid x rom for a while, and i have years of java, and android coding experience. I was wondering if anyone in the forums could point me in the direction of a tutorial for rom creation, and if possible porting a rom to the droid x.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

here's a good starting point http://androidspin.com/2010/06/27/looking-to-be-an-android-developer-cyanogens-words-of-wisdom/


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a good place to start. Also, I'd recommend just looking into an app or two, and learning how the filesystem works and whatnot. Then maybe check out themes and lastly, the good stuff.


----------

